# Smoking with the "Griz" aka hawgrider.



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

Smoked some Hungarian hot wax peppers . After I pour the smoke to them for 4 or 5 hours I will finish drying them in the dehydrator then grind them into a powder for using on everthing from eggs to soups.













20150829_134458_zpsxuodkqrs.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017


















20150829_171130_zps5v9fpyhg.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






*Well I was going to start posting my content here But apparently this board doesn't handle photo's like 99% of most other forums.*

*Would a moderator like to tell me the secret to photos with threads. I am used to V bulletin software. I am a administrator at another site where my smoking content is. *

*I have a lot to share.*

*I see your attachment feature icon but attachments are a pain in the butt. I prefer to post my images from a 3rd party hosting site.*


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2017)

Here is a tutorial on uploading photo's into your post.

This way you will see the photo, & not just the link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125263/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

Al


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

Ok I'll give it a shot your software is much different than what Im used too.


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Here is a tutorial on uploading photo's into your post.
> 
> This way you will see the photo, & not just the link.
> 
> ...


Ok I get it so your software doesn't use image tags....


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

Here they are dried-













20150830_101057_zpsepp0zc4j.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017


















20150830_101930_zps7vxvpuli.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






Grind them up.













20150830_102113_zpsanpo5iei.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






Finished  product from just one tray of peppers.













20150830_102453_zpsd4aix9wc.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017


----------

